

Microgravity-induced intracranial hypertension may prevent human space travel. - jdnier
http://www.doctorslounge.com/index.php/news/hd/27434

======
jdnier
Maybe it's not so surprising that an Earth-evolved land mammal wouldn't thrive
in microgravity. From the article: "33 percent of [Shuttle/ISS] astronauts had
expansion of the cerebral spinal fluid space surrounding the optic nerve, 22
percent had flattening of the rear of the eyeball, 15 percent had bulging of
the optic nerve, and 11 percent had changes in the pituitary gland and its
connection to the brain."

